# What is the most gentle clarifying shampoo?



## foxybronx (Sep 3, 2004)

Any suggestions? I have dax vegetable shampoo and Suave Clarifying. But I am looking for something a little more non-drying. Thanks


----------



## jasmin (Sep 3, 2004)

Deep Brillance clarifying shampoo is moisturizing.  Of course it's kind of expensive.


----------



## Neroli (Sep 3, 2004)

jasmin: what are the ingredients for deep brilliance clarifying 'poo?   I just did an online search but couldn't find ingredients.  I assume you refer to the "deep brilliance purity deep cleansing shampoo" .  . .

TIA!


----------



## auntybe (Sep 3, 2004)

I use Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.  It has a PH of 4.5-5.5

HTH

Auntybe


----------



## Carlie (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*auntybe said:*
I use Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.  It has a PH of 4.5-5.5

HTH

Auntybe 

[/ QUOTE ]







 That's what I use.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 3, 2004)

Avalon Lemon Verbena and  ION Clarifying Shampoo are my faves.

Before I heard about the gentler clarifiers, I used to dilute harsh, drugstore shampoos like Suave, Pert, Breck, etc. with distilled water and use them as clarifiers.


----------



## BrEE (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*auntybe said:*
I use Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.  It has a PH of 4.5-5.5

HTH

Auntybe 

[/ QUOTE ]






 That's what I use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

me too, i love it.


----------



## amy1234 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have been using uans chiaro clarifying shampoo for the past 2 years. It is extremely gentle . here's what it looks like http://www.uans.com/chiaro.htm


----------



## jasmin (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Neroli said:*
jasmin: what are the ingredients for deep brilliance clarifying 'poo?   I just did an online search but couldn't find ingredients.  I assume you refer to the "deep brilliance purity deep cleansing shampoo" .  . .

TIA! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll have to remember to post the ingredients when I get home from work.  

I haven't tried these yet but I heard good things about Kenra and Elucence Clarifying Other than DB these are the only ones I'm interested in.


----------



## ScorpioLuv70 (Sep 3, 2004)

I've never used a clarifying shampoo. Can someone please explain to me when do you use one and how often?

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 3, 2004)

I clarify 1x per week.  Usually on Sat or Sun--my "works" hair day.  When I was relaxed I clarified 1x-2x per month.  Since I started using Surge and my hair is always juicy with activator, I clarify more often now.


----------



## daviine (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Sassy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are the ingredients for the ION?  

Thanks.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 3, 2004)

ION Purifying Solutions Clarifying Shampoo

Water (Aqua), Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate, Lauramide DEA, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, TEA-Lauryl Sulfate, Panthenol, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Rosmarius Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf ExtractSodium Laureth Sulfate, Citric Acid, Sodium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Fragrance (Parfum), Red 40 (CI16035).


----------



## daviine (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Lorraine (Sep 3, 2004)

I use RUSK clarifying shampoo and love it. It's very gentle.


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 3, 2004)

Well a clarifying shampoo gets rid off buildup and residue of the things we use in our hair daily. That most shampoos (especially moisturizing) doesn’t seem to rid our hair of.  A lot of people only use it 1x a month because most clarifying shampoos are harsh and drying.  But I use a lot of CRAP in my hair that buildsup so..i need it more often. Like 2x a month.


----------



## Neroli (Sep 3, 2004)

I have yet to find a "gentle" clarifying 'poo!  I do periodic ACV rinses instead . . .


----------



## ScorpioLuv70 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks, foxy!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:*





  Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No prob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ION shampoos are on sale for $3.99 this month, too.  With a Sally's card I think it will cost $3.50.


----------



## ichephren (Sep 3, 2004)

I like the Elucence moisture acidifying shampoo. It leaves my hair clean but moist.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Sep 3, 2004)

I like Nexxus Aloe Rid Clarifying Shampoo.


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks ladies


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 3, 2004)

I liked the one by Kenra.  I got it for $7.00 at Trade Secret on one of their early bird specials.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 3, 2004)

Lanza Deep Cleansing shampoo is the best I have ever tried it really cleans your hair without stripping it.
I have a sample size of Elucence clarifying shampoo but have not tried it yet.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 3, 2004)

Kenra is the most gentle that I've tried.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 3, 2004)

I really like Design Essentials Organic cleanse...it can even be used as a first shampoo before using a moisturizing one each time u wash.


----------



## katie (Sep 3, 2004)

ABBA Molasses Purifier is quite nice


----------



## brickhouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I loooooooove Keracare first lather. It does not strip your hair and prepares you for a 2nd poo.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not sure how _gentle_ Fantasia IC 100% Pure Tea Shampoo is, but it seems to do well on my hair.  This leaves my hair squeaky clean (I love squeaky clean hair).  I'm just about finished with my first bottle.  I may purchase a different clarifying shampoo once this bottle is gone.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 4, 2004)

ITA w/ Allandra, I bought a small bottle of this for like $1 at a bss to try it out, and like it a lot. the trick is only to use a little, then it doesnt strip too much.


----------



## BabyCurls (Sep 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*sassygirl125 said:*
Avalon Lemon Verbena and  ION Clarifying Shampoo are my faves.

Before I heard about the gentler clarifiers, I used to dilute harsh, drugstore shampoos like Suave, Pert, Breck, etc. with distilled water and use them as clarifiers. 

[/ QUOTE ]

 <font color="purple">I did the same thing with my shampoos. Now that you've mentioned ION, Sally has their shampoo on sale this month for $3.99. You really can't beat the price with a stick. I'm there next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </font>


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Sep 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*foxybronx said:*
Well a clarifying shampoo gets rid off buildup and residue of the things we use in our hair daily. That most shampoos (especially moisturizing) doesn’t seem to rid our hair of.  A lot of people only use it 1x a month because most clarifying shampoos are harsh and drying.  But I use a lot of CRAP in my hair that buildsup so..i need it more often. Like 2x a month. 

[/ QUOTE ]

John Frieda Relax Total Clarity... doesn't strip my hair. I know Adrienne's recommended Elasta QP's Bodifying shampoo... or at least that's what I think it's called.


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 5, 2004)

Diva, yep, Adrienne did recommend that one...its not expensive either so Ill probably give it a try sometime. I could use some BODIFYING anyway...lol.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 5, 2004)

I tried the Elucence volume clarifying shampoo and it's very gentle I like it.


----------



## Mamacita (Sep 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bree said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*auntybe said:*
I use Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.  It has a PH of 4.5-5.5

HTH

Auntybe 

[/ QUOTE ]






 That's what I use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

me too, i love it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I do to, it's great


----------



## RushGirl (Sep 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mamacita said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*bree said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*auntybe said:*
I use Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.  It has a PH of 4.5-5.5

HTH

Auntybe 

[/ QUOTE ]






 That's what I use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

me too, i love it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I do to, it's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

So do I.. it's awesome!


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok, since reading this post a few days ago I've been doing an informal check as I am out browsing. (This forum has me brainwashed - I have other peoples questions in the back of my mind as I shop now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I only found two shampoos that didnt list Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate or Ammonium Laureth Sulfate but one does have the SLS. Maybe some of the folx that have the more expensive salon products can tell you what the main cleansing ingredient in those are, they may not have the ammonium ingredients either. 

*got2b squeaky clean*
_4 tired, dull hair : revive, d-gunk, shine_

Give hair its daily dose! Get rid of the gunk and unleash the volume with this power-packed daily shampoo. 
a super-charged, mega-mix of essential vitamins gets hair in shape to let it shine! Super fresh tangerine frangrance wakes up the senses! The perfet hair day is starting off squeaky clean!


*Directions:*
You know the drill. Lather, rinse, repeat. For an extra thrill, repeat the drill.   

*Ingredients:*
WATER (AQUA), SODIUM MYRETH SULFATE, SODIUM C12-15 ALKYL SULFATE, COCAMIDO-PROPYL BETAINE, COCAMIDE MEA, DECYL GULCOSIDE, GLYCERIN, SODIUM POLYSTYRENE SULFONATE, ASCORBIC ACID, PANTHENOL, RETINYL PALMITATE, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, HYDROLYZED WHETE PROTEIN, HYDROLYZED WHEAT STARCH, BIOTIN, ACRYLATES/C10-30 ALKYL ACRYLATE CROSSPOLYMER, HYDROXYPROPYL METHYLCELLUOSE, TRIETHANOLAMINE, STYRENE/ACRYLATES COPOLYMER, BENZOPHENONE-4, PEG-150 PENTAERYTHRITYL TETRASTEARATE, PEG-6 CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC GYLCERIDES, DISODIUM EDTA, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN, DMDM HYDANTOIN, FRAGRANCE(PARFUM), YELLOW 6 (CI 15985), RED 40 (CI 16035)

* Ion Clarifying Shampoo *
_Eliminates Build-Up from Styling Aids, Weighty Conditionsers and Water.

Adds Body to Fine, Limp Hair...
Safe for Color Treated Hair

Botanical Purifying Formula
with Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B5_

Ion Clarifying Shampoo is a unique blend of gentle cleansing ingredients and purifying botanicals that eliminates build-up and residue from styling aids, conditioners and water deposits. 

Powerful ion molecules activate Pro-Vitamin B, proteins and botanicals to help prevent dullnes and discoloration and to restore the natural teture of healthy, vibrant-looking hair. Safe for color-treated hair.   

*Salon Directions:*
Apply small amount of this concentrated pH balanced formula to wet hair and work into a rich lather. Rinse thoroughly and repeat if necessary. For best results condition with ion Finishing Detangler and style with ion companion products. 

*CAUTION:* USE ONLY AS DIRECTED, AVOID CONTACT WITH EYES. IF CONTACT OCCURS, RINSE WITH WATER. FOR EXTERNAL USE ONLY. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.

*Ingredients:* 
Water (Aqua), Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Lauramide DEA, TEA-Laurel Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Chloride, Citric Acid, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B5), Grapefruit (Citrus grandis) Extract, Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis) Extract, Disodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Fragrance (Perfume), FD&amp;C Red No. 40 (CI 16035)


___________________________________________________________


The Ion I have used off an on for years and I always thought it was overdrying. If left my hair slightly tangled and difficult to comb. I may have been using too much though. I also didnt follow with the detangler it suggested, just my regular conditioner.

 The got2b squeaky clean I tried for the first time yesterday. It didnt seem to strip it as much, and I had even done an ACV rinse earlier in the week. It has a citrusy fragrance that I dont care for but others will probably like it.

Before I had come across the got2b, I had actually purchased a clariflying shampoo  by TRESemme. earlier the same day at Sally's, looking for an alternative to the ion. I thought all of the shampoos would have one of the ammonium sulfates so I figured I may as get one that claims to condition too. I havent used it yet but here is the info:  

*TRESemme Green Tea &amp; Ginger Infused Clarifying Shampoo*
_ Detoxifies Impurities From The Hair_

FOR PROFESSIONAL USE

4+4 The fusion of art and hair

4+4 Clarifying shampoo
- Infused with green tea and ginger root for neutralizing effects.
-Witch Hazel and Jojoba Oil gently remove styling buildup and impurities from the hair. 
-Pro-Vitamin B and Hydrating conditioners make it safe for all types of hair
-Includes UV Inhibitors to protect the hair and help prevent color loss.

*DIRECTIONS:*
Apply to wet hair and massage until the rich lather covers entire scalp to allow the natural condtioners and nutrients to penetrate. Rinse well. 

*INGREDIENTS:*
WATER (AQUA), AMMONIUM LAURETH SULFATE, COCAMIDE MEA, COCAMIDOPROPYL BETAINE, CAMELLIA OLEIFERA SEED EXTRACT, PANTHENOL, JOJOBA (SIMMONDSIA CHINENSIS) OIL, WITCH HAZEL (HAMAMELIS VIRGINIANA) EXTRACT, QUILLAJA SAPONARIA EXTRACT, WHITE GINGER (HEDYCHIUM CORONARIUM) EXTRACT, BENZOPHENONE-4, SODIUM POLYSTERENE SULFONATE, POLYQUARTERNIUM-10, CITRIC ACID, METHYLCHLOROISOTHIAZOLINONE, METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE, DIMETHICONE COPOLYOL, PROPYLENE GYLCOL, SODIUM CHLORIDE, FRAGRANCE (PARFUM), BLUE 1 (ci 42090, YELLOW 5 (CI 19140) 


___________________________________________________________

Sallys also had a Green Tea &amp; Ginger shampoo by Queen Helene but it was a smaller sized bottle, probably 16 oz, and it cost more. The TRESemme was supposed to be 3.99 with a sallys card for 32 oz. Normally it is 4.49. She actually only charged me 1.99 for it. I dont know if it was a mistake or on sale. The got2b was around 4.89 for 12 oz. at Meijers. The Ion I have had so long the price is worn off,I can only see it would have been 4.49 with the card, but Sallys is having a sale on their shampoos this week so you should be able to get it for 3.99 for 16oz. The 32 oz size is 8.99 (7.99 with card) but normally you can catch this stuff on sale. 

I know this is a lot to read but I hope it helps. I apologize for any spellng errors.


----------



## Chichi (Sep 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*brickhouse said:*
I loooooooove Keracare first lather. It does not strip your hair and prepares you for a 2nd poo. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used it for the first time a couple of weeks ago and I will not be switching back to the Pantene Clarity shampoo. Why? Because the 1st lather did exactly what it said it would do. It cleaned my hair without stripping the life out of it. My hair felt very soft even after only the 1st lather.

Chichi


----------



## lovechic (Oct 9, 2004)

/images/graemlins/notworthy.gif *YES, HANDS DOWN NEXXUS ALOE RID!!! IT CLEANSE THE HAIR SOOO GENTLY AND YOU DON'T GET THAT ROUGH SQUEAKY CLEAN FEEL LIKE SOME OF THE HARSH CLARIFYING SHAMPOOS!*  /images/graemlins/up.gif


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 10, 2004)

In the past I used Nexxus Aloe rid until i found Pantene Clarifying shampoo, leaves my hair soft and shiny and revives my curls, not as drying as the Nexxus one, plus its wayyy cheaper for great results, i another one i use is Keracare 1st lather which is also great.






Ingredients: Water, Ammonium Laureth Sulfate, Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Chloride, Ammonium Xylene-Sulfonate, Sodium Citrate Dihydrate, Citric Acid, Cocamide MEA, Fragrance, Disodium EDTA, Panthenol, Panthenyl Ethyl Ether, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## Enchantmt (Oct 10, 2004)

I finally tried the TRESemme Green Tea &amp; Ginger Infused Clarifying Shampoo this weekend. I liked it better than all of the other clarifying shampoos I have tried. It lathered well but my hair didnt feel over stripped, didnt tangle and wasnt hard to comb.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Oct 10, 2004)

I use Kera Care's 1st lather and it works very well.  I follow it with Kera Cares Hydrating poo.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
Kenra is the most gentle that I've tried. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Supergirl,

Does Kenra get the hair and scalp nice and clean?  What about squeaky clean (like I like /images/graemlins/smile.gif )?


----------



## hairlover (Dec 5, 2004)

i use ultra swim poo and conditioner, it is a clarifying poo and con. that has great slippage. i got it from walmart, on sale for $1.00 /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## inthepink (Dec 6, 2004)

I wish I could get someone to try Beyond the Zone Strip Search - based on a review, it is probably the knock-off of Got2Be Squeaky Clean.
It's just amazing...you shampoo and it does remove ALL the gunk.  But the most amazing part is when you add conditioner.  Hair just soaks up the moisture in the conditioner...it's hard to describe but I never experience this with any other shampoo.  Maybe it gives hair the proper ph balance for conditioning.  If anyone tries it, please post results.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
I wish I could get someone to try Beyond the Zone Strip Search - based on a review, it is probably the knock-off of Got2Be Squeaky Clean.
It's just amazing...you shampoo and it does remove ALL the gunk.  But the most amazing part is when you add conditioner.  Hair just soaks up the moisture in the conditioner...it's hard to describe but I never experience this with any other shampoo.  Maybe it gives hair the proper ph balance for conditioning.  If anyone tries it, please post results. 

[/ QUOTE ]
My hair soaks up the moisture in conditioner after I've used a good clarifying shampoo.  This is one of the results I love from using a clarifying shampooo.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Allandra (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
I wish I could get someone to try Beyond the Zone Strip Search - based on a review, it is probably the knock-off of Got2Be Squeaky Clean.
It's just amazing...you shampoo and it does remove ALL the gunk.  But the most amazing part is when you add conditioner.  Hair just soaks up the moisture in the conditioner...it's hard to describe but I never experience this with any other shampoo.  Maybe it gives hair the proper ph balance for conditioning.  If anyone tries it, please post results. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Umm, why haven't you tried it yet?  /images/graemlins/poke.gif


----------



## Allandra (Dec 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## miracle (Dec 7, 2004)

*John Frieda Relax Total Clarity
Shea Butter Exxit Shampoo*


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how _gentle_ Fantasia IC 100% Pure Tea Shampoo is, but it seems to do well on my hair. This leaves my hair squeaky clean (I love squeaky clean hair). I'm just about finished with my first bottle. I may purchase a different clarifying shampoo once this bottle is gone.


I ran out of this a while back. Instead of purchasing a different clarifying shampoo, I purchased another bottle of Fantasia IC 100% Pure Tea Shampoo last night. I missed the tingle it gave my scalp. On top of that, I really do like squeaky clean hair.


----------



## CharUK (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm going to just trying using up my regular shampoos for clarifying. Reason being, if they are as harsh as some say, and I'm doing conditioner only washes, they should be fine for clarifying.

I'll let you know how I get on.

x


----------



## MeechUK (Feb 26, 2005)

CharUK,
if you add a spoonful of baking soda/powder with your conditioner for conditioner washes every other week, this will help to clarify/cleanse your hair, making it stronger and softer, without stripping your hair of its natural oils, all at the same time.

MeechUK


----------



## so1913 (Feb 26, 2005)

KeraCare 1st Lather is pretty gentle.


----------



## CharUK (Feb 26, 2005)

MeechUK said:
			
		

> CharUK,
> if you add a spoonful of baking soda/powder with your conditioner for conditioner washes every other week, this will help to clarify/cleanse your hair, making it stronger and softer, without stripping your hair of its natural oils, all at the same time.
> 
> MeechUK


Good idea!! I think I'll do this once I've used up all my shampoos (and unfortunately I have quite a few!)

xx


----------



## miracle (Feb 26, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> *John Frieda Relax Total Clarity
> Shea Butter Exxit Shampoo*



*ETA: EQP Scalp Stimulating Shampoo*


----------



## lonei (Jan 2, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> KeraCare 1st Lather is pretty gentle.



I must agree with you here. i have used Pantene which is very harsh and Suave which is harsh but not as bad as Pantene. Keracare 1st lather did not leave my hair feeling stripped at all.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jan 2, 2006)

*I love using St. Ives clarifying shampoo and Fantasia Tea tree shampoo. They are both very effective and gentle on the hair.*


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 3, 2006)

Elasta QP scalp stimulating is nice.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> I use RUSK clarifying shampoo and love it. It's very gentle.




RUSK Clarifying shampoo ---extremely gentle
AVEDA Detox
Fantasia IC Pure Tea Shampoo

........  are my absolute faves !


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 5, 2006)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> RUSK Clarifying shampoo ---extremely gentle
> AVEDA Detox
> Fantasia IC Pure Tea Shampoo
> 
> ........  are my absolute faves !



I use the Suave Version of this , I LOVE it ...
http://public.fotki.com/Khandi/hair_products/clarifyin.html


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 19, 2006)

bumping...


----------



## comike (Jul 19, 2006)

Neutrogena Anti-Residue works great for me.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Oct 2, 2007)

Bumping.......


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 2, 2007)

I recently started using a very nice gentle one.  Kenra Clarifying is still wonderful and has been good to me, but I am only using sulfate free poos.

EO Clarifying shampoo is a nice gentle sulfate free shampoo.  It also has proved that it helps those with hard water like me.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the Design Essentials Organic Cleanse Gentle Cleansing shampoo is great. Very gentle.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 2, 2007)

Keracare 1st Lather


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 2, 2007)

Baking soda.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 2, 2007)

Exactly what I was going to say!!!

Baking Soda and Water!!



Closer1 said:


> Baking soda.


----------



## mochamadness (Oct 2, 2007)

I find the Kenra and Nexxus clarifying poo's really gentle.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Oct 2, 2007)

I add baking soda to my regular shampoos (Nexxus diametress or CON)


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Oct 2, 2007)

Adding a bit of baking soda to my Elucence MB Shampoo.


----------



## ichephren (Oct 2, 2007)

For those using baking soda, does it get rid of silicone buildup?


----------



## kitkat3ny (Oct 2, 2007)

Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.

Main Ingredients: White Willow Bark extract, Honey, Wild Yam, Sage, Green Tea, Wheat Germ, Guar, Biotin (vitamin H) Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), and Sodium Myreth Sulfate).


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 2, 2007)

kitkat3ny said:


> Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo.
> 
> Main Ingredients: White Willow Bark extract, Honey, Wild Yam, Sage, Green Tea, Wheat Germ, Guar, Biotin (vitamin H) Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), and Sodium Myreth Sulfate).


 
this sounds great....putting it on my to buy list


----------



## Malaika1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm new to this and have only ever used one clarifying shampoo, Carol's daughter Rosemary and peppermint clarifying'poo. Smells great and leaves scalp fresh and tingly from the peppermint!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2010)

For Me, it has been either: Abba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo Or A. Organics Lemon, Shea Butter and Babbasu Oil Clarifying 'Poo & Conditioner.


----------

